# Live from the Wiener Staatsoper, Today Dec. 18, 1800 CET / 1200 EST: Rosenkavalier



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

https://play.wiener-staatsoper.at/

With Martina Serafin, Daniela Sindram, Günther Groissböck, Erin Morley (my FAVORITE Coloratura as Sophie), Jochen Schmeckenbecher, Piotz Beczala (no doubt as the Italian Singer), dir. Philippe Jordan, prod. Otto Schenk


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

This was a great live "virtual" performance of a traditional production as I would expect from Wiener Staatsoper. Erin Morley and Martina Serafin and Daniela Sindram were all standouts. It was strange not to have curtain calls or applause (except a little smattering from the orchestra players at the end). Hoping everyone keeps their health! These artists are brave and exceptional. Art is more important than ever during this horrible plague.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

